# lf-Gästepass



## Valras (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass da ich gern testen möchte ob sich der Kauf von Diablo 3 bei mir lohnt, weil ich mir etwas unsicher bin ob meine Rechnerleistung dafür ausreicht. Falls also noch jemand einen Pass zu vergeben hat würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Greetz

Edit: Danke habe einen bekommen.


----------

